# I am a pay laker.



## mick4 (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't want to be. Need help. Don't know the river. Don't know how to fish the river. Don't where to fish the river. Would love to give up the pay lake BS but I want to catch big fish. NEED HELP!!!!!!


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

I am mostly a bass fisherman, but I am planning a trip to the James river in VA in my boat on January 2 for Blues so I love catfish too!. I will tell you this. It appears as if the commercial fishing guys have put a hurting on the catfish populations on the Ohio River. Most people are not doing very well on the river anymore.

There are good opportunities for flatheads in East fork lake if you live close. I have caught a bunch in there. Also there are some great opportunities in the GMR and LMR for smaller 5-20 lb flatheads too.

I think you may have to change your mindset on the definition of a big fish if you are used to catching 50 lbers out of the pay lakes and start appreciating the 10-20 lbers much more from the wild. Of course there are big fish to be caught in the lakes and rivers, but I am pretty sure BIG catfish are very very old so less common to catch.

Good Luck!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

been to the james twice now great river.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

From your area code you're gonna want to fish the Scioto.Further south you go,the better.Deep areas w/structure.Live,large baits(4-6" bluegill,chubs,etc).Get off the "beaten path" if possible.Knock on some doors and ask permission in likely looking areas(google earth is your friend here).Also,if you wanna catch fish instead of watching lines(for days,sometimes,before a hit) use one rod for big baits and use another smaller one w/some lighter weight and nightcrawlers or the like and have some fun catching channels,drum,carp,smallies,etc. while waiting.Also know there are good flatties in CJ brown,kinda close to you.Get out,travel,fish and enjoy.You'll figure it out.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, FieldandStream hit it on the head, youll come to appreciate a honest "wild" 20 lber with its fight that is 10 times better then the pond fish. Youll also come to appreciate those fish as you realize how much work goes into getting a real wild tophy, Like all thing, patience and practice will help you, typically the bigger fish like deep slow moving holes with woody structures in them and if your fishing the Ohio from shore, look for outside bends and fishing above docks and such where wood tends to get caught up. live bait and fresh cut bait will take them. On the Ohio you can get Blues and channels all year long. 

Salmonid


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep netters have taken most or the big cats out of the ohio along the Kentucky border but west Virginia has been stocking blues for a few years now and the are getting some nice fish in the 40 to 50 lb range.But if you want spoiled goto the james in Virginia nothing to catch a 40 to 50 lb fish my cat pitures on my photos on this site are from there.If you go take a guide the first trip it will save you time finding the fish and get to know the river.I been going there for around 10 years.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Seneca lake, Hoover Scioto above the dam past the Columbus zoo....but plan on spending many many hours....it isn't like the paylake fishing that also can be hard, but not as hard as open water


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm a converted paylaker.. nothing compares to a real river fish! Everything I've learned I've learned on my own.. just takes time and a lot of patience


----------

